# Do parsnips get bitter?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I have read that turnips get bitter if you can them, but what about _parsnips_?

Do they retain the sweet flavor, or do they get bitter, too? (especially during the long time and high heat of pressure canning...I was thinking in relation to adding them to vegetable soup)

tx, stef


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've not canned parsnips because they take so long to sprout that I gave up on them, but they are so sweet when roasted that they remind me of carrots and carrots don't turn bitter. I would say, if you have some, can a couple of half-pints, wait a few days and try them. Let us know.

edited to add: process half-pints the same as pints.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> I've not canned parsnips because they take so long to sprout that I gave up on them, but they are so sweet when roasted that they remind me of carrots and carrots don't turn bitter. I would say, if you have some, can a couple of half-pints, wait a few days and try them. Let us know.
> 
> edited to add: process half-pints the same as pints.


That must be why my parsnips never sprout-I'm too impatient! I really like them, I'll try again-thanks Sally!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Update: I went ahead and canned them and they do turn mushy and bitter. Will not can them again. They don't have enough nutritional value to bother with the work and expense.

Fresh is best of all. Don't know how they handle freezing, but carrots freeze well, don't see why parsnips wouldn't. And since they are a root vegetable they probably store well in a dark, cold place. 

stef


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow,Stef thats alot of work,but Glad to know!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Stef, I keep my parsnips in a baggie in my crisper drawer. If they get too moist, I add a paper towel to the bag. They keep for months. You can also store them as you do any root veggies - packed in damp sand in a very cool place , around 40-45Âº.

7thswan, parsnips take as long as a month to sprout and the seeds have to be very fresh.


----------

